# Exécution processus Terminal



## Franky Boy (25 Octobre 2006)

Bonjour,
Je veux enregistrer une suite de commandes que je fais dans Terminal. Je fais enregistrer sous. Je le nomme. Voilà, je voudrais que à l'ouverture du processus, il s'éxécute tout de suite. Comment faire?


----------



## ntx (25 Octobre 2006)

Franky Boy a dit:


> Je le nomme. Voilà, je voudrais que à l'ouverture du processus, il s'éxécute tout de suite. Comment faire?


De session ?  Si tu le nommes ".command" au lieu de ".sh", il devient une application double-cliquable et tu n'as plus qu'à le mettre dans les applications à ouvrir au démarrage : Préférences Système>Comptes


----------



## Franky Boy (25 Octobre 2006)

ntx a dit:


> De session ?  Si tu le nommes ".command" au lieu de ".sh", il devient une application double-cliquable et tu n'as plus qu'à le mettre dans les applications à ouvrir au démarrage : Préférences Système>Comptes



Non, pas l'ouverture de session mais à l'ouverture du document.

Exemple:

cd Desktop
touch alex.txt
exit


J'enregistre, je le met sur le bureau, j'ouvre le document, et je veux qu'il s'éxécute.


----------



## tatouille (25 Octobre 2006)

Franky Boy a dit:


> Non, pas l'ouverture de session mais &#224; l'ouverture du document.
> 
> Exemple:
> 
> ...



save as t.command 
-> open with terminal


----------

